# looking for a good pastry program



## maraar2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi! I've been working as a baker for much of my working life, apprenticed w/ a pastry chef at 16. I blew off going to Johnson & Wales after high school, and now, at 35, I want to increase my skill level. I want to find a program that's not too long, or expensive. I see one in Chicago, looks nice, but I want to explore my options. I've been googling, looking at schools, but I'm interested in personal recommendations. I'll appreciate any suggestions. Thanks in advance, Melanie=)


----------



## chef27615 (Mar 12, 2008)

notter school of pastry arts, the diploma program cost $19,100, and 6 mo. of your life. It seems worth it. Since Mr. Notter is the best there is (CIA have to get him record for their pastry program video)


----------



## maraar2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Right now, that's my number one choice, I was thinking to ask next if anyone here has attended, and how their experience with Notter School was. Thanks=)


----------

